# PR revisited



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I have completed my Form 4A. My employer has complied Annex A. I have copies of everything put together.

The only thing I lack is tax info for three years. I have lived here on an EP for 7 months, so I can only show my current tax info. Will that be a problem? Can they use my USA tax info from before?

Has anyone submitted an application as of late? What is the lead time?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Lead time between 1 month to 8 months + how early you can get an appointment .. 

No, they don't accept your overseas tax statement - ICA says "IRAS Tax Statement for past 3 years"

And well, nothing tried, nothing gained .. go for it .. says me ..


----------

